

Too Many Startups - thejteam
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/too-many-start-ups-survive-201836175.html

======
rohanpai
On a separate note, does anyone notice that there are no facebook
like/recommend buttons on Yahoo Finance?

Nice article thanks

